# Am I the only geek...



## nelyanaphonexia (Mar 13, 2009)

...who has a forming/formed addiction to sci-fi??

I was raised on Star Trek (you know the old 60s version) cause my dad was a huge fan, but other than that - I wasn't really a big sci-fi fan. 

Now, my new hubby is a sci-fi addict. He tried to pull me into several of his shows and movies while we were dating, but I just never really got interested. Now that we are living together I find myself watching all his movies and shows, including, but not exclusive to:
Star Trek (the original series, TNG, Voyager, the movies...)
Dr. Who (which had a wonderfully dry humor - cracks me up all the time)
Stargate (the movie was something I saw when it came out in '94 - but the show is pretty funny - in fact...I'm watching the dh's DVDs right now...)
Eureka, Firefly and numerious other shows the DH has on DVD. Gah...I feel like an addict....and I'm not sure I can survive two. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Heh, I feel like I'm probably the only one who sits down to depot shadows and play with lipglosses while whooping when the bad alien gets his ass kicked...oh yeah, I need help. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 (and now I need one of these for sci-fi. Like with little aliens or something. 


Anyone else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sci-fi? Of any and all forms? Pllllleeeeaaaasseeee tell me I'm not the only one out here...


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 13, 2009)

LOL I'm not a complete sci-fi nerd but I am not opposed to watching shows and movies.

My favorite show in the whole wide world is Smallville. I think that classifies as sci-fi. I like Heroes and LOST, and I used to watch The 4400. I have seen Stargate the series as well as the movie and I like them both a lot.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 14, 2009)

Geek here and proud. I love Sci-Fi movies and tv shows but not all of them. I'm very selective 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to point out that I am NOT a nerd lol.

I've played Dungeon's and Dragons and other RPG's, used to play MUDS back in the day as well. Watched Star Trek Next Generation and Star Trek Voyager, and Lexx religiously. Currently watching Battlestar Galatica and Lost, but if I had the Sci-Fi channel I'm sure I'd be watching more! I LOVE Anime + Manga and have been to Sci-Fi and Anime conventions. Star Wars fan? Yep! So yeah there is lots more stuff I could mention but you get the idea. It's nothing to be ashamed of. Embrace your inner geek!


----------



## anita22 (Mar 14, 2009)

Geeks unite  I've always been interested in sci fi to some degree, but as my partner loves it, gradually I've become more exposed...  He also likes the same shows (Eureka, Firefly, Star Trek, X-Files etc) so gradually I've become hooked on certain things (eg Voyager). It's my little secret though, I'm not sure I'd admit I was watching Star Trek if someone asked me what I was doing the night before!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 15, 2009)

I am a total sci-fi & fantasy geek!  Represent!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Currently mourning the fact that this coming week will bring the final episode of Battlestar Galactica.  That show has been pure genius, on every level.

I LOVED Firefly!  The few episodes that were made are gems, and it's amazing that the feature film, Serenity, even got made.

I could go on and on and on about my love for great sci-fi.


----------



## Kinderwhore (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Currently mourning the fact that this coming week will bring the final episode of Battlestar Galactica.  That show has been pure genius, on every level_

 
It's the abusive husband I keep coming back to. It's the only show this side of The Wire able to toy with my emotions like that. I will miss it so much.


----------



## Dice1233 (Mar 15, 2009)

I am also a total geek.  I am a major Trekkie, and love shows like Heroes, and most of the comic book movies.  I'm also into anime and have been to several anime conventions.  I went to Vegas to see Star Trek: The experience 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Luckily my husband is into these things as well.  He's not as big a fan of Star Trek as I am, but he is more into anime and comic books than me - works out great, cuz I explain Star Trek things to him, and he explains comic book things to me!


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Mar 16, 2009)

I was a Trekkie before I was born! My mom & dad's first date was to Star Trek 4: The voyage home. I even had a starfleet uniform when I was little. I do like Sci-fi stuff other than Star Trek, just look to the left at my avatar. I'm a proud Whovian as well. My favorite show, even though it doesn't really count as Sci-fi, is The Big Bang Theory. If you are a geek and haven't seen it go buy the first season! It's chock-full of jokes only us Sci-fi geeks will get.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I LOVED Firefly!  The few episodes that were made are gems, and it's amazing that the feature film, Serenity, even got made._

 
I'm right there with ya on the love for Firefly. It was a great show (I haven't seen all the eps. yet...I'm still working my way through every ep. of Stargate SG-1....) but I loved loved loved Serenity. In fact, me and the dh loved it so much we ended up with two copies. I bought one the say it came out and accidently he did the same thing. But, just in case one copy gets lost or scratched....we have a spare! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I just recently got back from Vegas - I was sad (not as devistated as the dh, though) when we found out the Star Trek: The Experiance was shut down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully it will come back. I had never been before....and he said it was a pretty fun experiance.


----------



## Dice1233 (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nelyanaphonexia* 

 
_I just recently got back from Vegas - I was sad (not as devistated as the dh, though) when we found out the Star Trek: The Experiance was shut down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully it will come back. I had never been before....and he said it was a pretty fun experiance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, my dad went out to Vegas and texted me that it had closed.  So sad


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Mar 17, 2009)

Heck, no you're not the only geek.

I've read a lot of sci fi (can I get a 'heyyy' for speculative fiction?!), but I've never really seen a lot of it. I loved Firefly. I've watched a lot of space opera/western/just generally 'in space' or futuristic anime. 

I was gonna watch BSG when it started here... but they started on Season 4? Wtf? One day I will rent out season 1 and see how that goes. I've probably seen about half of Stargate SG-1, as I used to watch it religiously with my family when I was younger. 

I've also played D&D a few times (only Forgotten Realms stuff...), play Arkham Horror (board game, not an RPG, just a really awesome one) regularly, read comics, love cartoons (I know I've seen at least one other person here on various Avatar: The Last Airbender related sites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and play video games. There's actually lots of us here.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm not much into sci-fi, but I LOVE comics... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Growing Wings (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm a bit of a geek too, and proud of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love my sci-fi films and tv shows.  My favs are probably Stargate, Firefly and Heroes, but I do love a bit of Star Trek too (especially Next Generation).

This year I'm taking a Science Fiction module for my English Lit degree, which is great.  I'm currently writing an essay about gender in short stories by Asimov and Gibson.  I think I enjoyed reading The Forever War by Joe Halderman the best.  Has anyone read any of Ian M Banks' SF stuff?  I've read some of his other books, but never any of his science fiction.

I've also been known to play a bit of D&D/role play games (the Firefly role play is good fun!).

Wow, I've actually just realised how geeky I must sound


----------



## amyzon (Mar 22, 2009)

No, you are not!!!  I am a huge Star Trek fan!  In fact I have a Star Trek tattoo on my forearm!! Voyager and TNG are my favorites.  I'm also into video games, used to be addicted to World of Warcraft, and I love Hellboy comic books.  Let your freak flag fly geeky girls.


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Mar 22, 2009)

You so have to post a pic of your tattoo!!! I wanna see, I wanna see.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Mar 22, 2009)

_
nelyanaphonexia - I am super jealous of your hubby's DVD collection. That's awesomeness. 

Also I am a wanna-be geek.  I am definitely not a geek in the specialized knowledge sense of the word.  I can't quote you names of episodes or even necessarily remember the names of all the characters but that doesn't mean I didn't enjoy watching it.  I am definitely excited for the new Star Trek and X-men prequels.  I like stories about space, as well as Fantasy/Adventures.  

My mom started me on shows like Startrek The Next Generation, Quantum Leap.  I love 'wierd' stuff.  I am loving lost even though its not sold as a sci-fi show it has those twists and turns that make me think about things.  Fringe is proving to be pretty fun as well. 

And while I am scared to depot.  Believe it or not, since I am single and have no partner to complain about it. (I try to tell myself that not having a man has its advantages and well this one is definitely one of those things I cherish)  I plunk my traincases out in the living room and I will watch TV while doing makeup.

And more than BEING a geek, I lovvvvve geeks.  I know that's wierd but the really truely geeky people fascinate me the ones who are sooooo into say "Startrek" or "Bablyon 5"  .   I mean I am not a person to put that much effort into things but I find it fascinating and exhilirating, exiting.  Except for the fact that I feel like I would be a TOTAL misfit, i would love to go to comic con or a startrek convention just to be around those kind of people. 

Though if I ever go to vegas I am SO going to the startrek museum thingy.  I told my sister that once and she thought I was nuts so... I think that makes me at least a touch geeky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_


----------



## amyzon (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HockeyChick04* 

 
_You so have to post a pic of your tattoo!!! I wanna see, I wanna see._

 
Here ya go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









On the right forearm... Starfleet! What what!!! LOL


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Mar 22, 2009)

I love it!! You rock so hard.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 22, 2009)

That is so awesome!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Mar 22, 2009)

amyzon you are super crazy cool!!! :-D


----------



## amyzon (Mar 22, 2009)

Not often when you meet _chicks_ that say they love your Star Trek tattoo!! LOL  You girls rock


----------



## Dice1233 (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amyzon* 

 
_Not often when you meet chicks that say they love your Star Trek tattoo!! LOL  You girls rock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hahaha, niiiice tattoo!  Love it.  I have the DS9 wormhole on my torso - not specifically for it to be a Star Trek tattoo, more because of my fascination with space and the idea of worm holes (but the DS9 wormhole is so beautiful, who could not pick that as the prettiest wormhole?!).  I figure it's just a bonus is someone recognizes it as Star Trek


----------



## snowflakelashes (Mar 23, 2009)

OMG we have som eof the bravest coolest peeps here. :-D  Make-up Trekkies, we should have our own convention, A bunch of girls with traincases infront of  projected screen Blue Ray DVD's.


----------



## amyzon (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dice1233* 

 
_Hahaha, niiiice tattoo! Love it. I have the DS9 wormhole on my torso - not specifically for it to be a Star Trek tattoo, more because of my fascination with space and the idea of worm holes (but the DS9 wormhole is so beautiful, who could not pick that as the prettiest wormhole?!). I figure it's just a bonus is someone recognizes it as Star Trek 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's soooo cool!!! I'd love to see that please!  I think you and me would get along reeeal well.  I have a huge fascination with the idea of time and space travel.  The tattoo on my other wrist there is a mobius, which I got mainly for that fascination.  We are an odd group here... Makeup hotties with geek tats... LOL


----------



## Growing Wings (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_
And more than BEING a geek, I lovvvvve geeks.
_

 
I have no problem admitting I have a proper soft spot for geeky guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




amyzon, I love your tattoo!


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_OMG we have som eof the bravest coolest peeps here. :-D  Make-up Trekkies, we should have our own convention, A bunch of girls with traincases infront of  projected screen Blue Ray DVD's._

 
I was thinking the same thing. We need a Specktra table at the next Star Trek convention. We can do your make-up and sci-fi trivia at the same time. Extra points if we paint ourselves green like Orion slave girls.


----------



## concertina (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm a big SciFi fan. I noticed your list was missing Battlestar Galactica!! Whats up with that?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It just had its series finale on Friday and I will freely admit I bawled. 

It truly is (was) the best show on TV. I am going to miss it so much.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_I'm a big SciFi fan. I noticed your list was missing Battlestar Galactica!! Whats up with that?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It just had its series finale on Friday and I will freely admit I bawled. 

It truly is (was) the best show on TV. I am going to miss it so much._

 





  Bold, brutal and brilliant.  One of the best shows ever!  And that finale, wow.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Mar 23, 2009)

I attend the _The San Francisco Bay Area Science Fiction and Fantasy Convention _every year...

...'nuff said!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










BayCon 2009 - Home


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 23, 2009)

i'm not into star trek but i do love the x files! it's my fave tv show in the whole wide world!!! the latest film they did last year was a bit meh - not because it was bad but because it wasn't very x files'y to me. could have been any old film... just happened to have moulder and scully in it.

i also love smallville - me and hubby have bought the box sets and since xmas last year have been watching a few episodes each night before bed! we're nearly at the end of series 6 now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i also love buffy and angel (as you can tell by my sig!) when i was a teen i used to watch buffy all the time. i didn't have many friends so i'd spend my time watching buffy and reading. i even wrote a fan fiction story once!


----------



## Dice1233 (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HockeyChick04* 

 
_Extra points if we paint ourselves green like Orion slave girls.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Haha, I love it!! Great idea!



Here is my tattoo just after it was finished last year


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dice1233* 

 
_Haha, I love it!! Great idea!



Here is my tattoo just after it was finished last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
OMG!  That is amazing!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dice1233* 

 
_Haha, I love it!! Great idea!



Here is my tattoo just after it was finished last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
f


That is CRAZY , Wa-wa-wa-WOWSA...:-D


----------



## Dice1233 (Mar 24, 2009)

hehe, thanks!


----------



## jrm (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm probably going to feel real stupid and geeky asking this, but what about real hardcore computer/IT geeks ... 

I work doing systems administrator under many UNIX variants, network engineer administrating Cisco, Juniper and many other router types .. oh and I can program in various (mostly *nix-based) languages too - perl, C, etc ..

Is that going over-the-top geeky now?


----------



## amyzon (Mar 24, 2009)

Dice that is crazy!!!  So beautiful!!!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrm* 

 
_I'm probably going to feel real stupid and geeky asking this, but what about real hardcore computer/IT geeks ... 

I work doing systems administrator under many UNIX variants, network engineer administrating Cisco, Juniper and many other router types .. oh and I can program in various (mostly *nix-based) languages too - perl, C, etc ..

Is that going over-the-top geeky now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am def. not THAT hardcore, but I am into IT - I learn programs easily and it's easy for me to figure out how to solve problems.  I am resident IT girl at my job at fix everyone's PCs when they break.  I built my home PC too, well it's more of a gamer PC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I cannot program, that shit amazes me!  Smarty pants...


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dice1233* 

 
_Here is my tattoo just after it was finished last year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
that looks so amazing, love the coloring and the border! Your artist did a wonderful job.


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Mar 28, 2009)

ooooooh! I love all the tats! They are super cool!

Oh, and I'm totally down with the Speckra Table at the next Star Trek Convention. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Green paint = awesomeness. 

And as far as the hardcore geekiness goes, I built two computers and can get around most PC hardware, but don't do programming. That is my hubby's job. Literally. He is writing the code for the GPS system for the new Orion spacecraft. Talk about geek hawtness. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Argh, I really need to get into BSG. I've heard GREAT things, and just haven't spared the time to sit down and watch it. The DH has it on his computer...all organized and stuff, just begging me to watch it. I just need to finish watching all the other shows I'm addicted to at the moment.


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nelyanaphonexia* 

 
_ 
Argh, I really need to get into BSG. I've heard GREAT things, and just haven't spared the time to sit down and watch it. The DH has it on his computer...all organized and stuff, just begging me to watch it. I just need to finish watching all the other shows I'm addicted to at the moment._

 
Yes, you do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You will not be disappointed - the show is the best thing I have seen in a very long time. And the finale that just aired was amazing.  Don't let anyone give you any spoilers!

I am currently finishing up season 10 of Stargate SG-1, and just started watching the first season of Farscape on DVD.






 for sci-fi!


----------



## luvsic (Jun 1, 2009)

After I saw the 2009 movie, I have become ADDICTED to Star Trek, the original series. 

In fact something funny happened yesterday. I was on my sister's computer and we were hanging out in her room, and when she took it back and started surfing the net she said "...why did you look up the Vulcan nerve pinch?" LOL...goodness I am such a dork.


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_After I saw the 2009 movie, I have become ADDICTED to Star Trek, the original series. 

In fact something funny happened yesterday. I was on my sister's computer and we were hanging out in her room, and when she took it back and started surfing the net she said "...why did you look up the Vulcan nerve pinch?" LOL...goodness I am such a dork._

 
The Star Trek out in theaters now is fantastic!!  It's creative and fast paced and just a great time.  It was a lot of fun to see a story that imagines how the original Enterprise crew came together.  Good times.


----------

